# New to forum



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Wife and I purchase a 2015 Rogue SV last week. So far pleased with vehicle. I noticed a post about a vibration (and TSB to fix) in 2014/2015 models and do not appear to have any problems with that. Door placard says vehicle was assembled in June 2015 so hopefully any problems with that were fixed before assembly.


----------

